

Which node.js apps have you made? - jmanzano

I've been working on my free time with node.js quite heavily, but I really wanted to know how many of you have real projects with node.js that are already deployed and working.<p>Do node.js reach all your expectations?<p>Mine is www.parkuik.com, just a wiki-like parking finder with an upcoming cool android app :)
======
stevekemp
I have a number of webservesr running on my host, each listening on 127.0.0.1
- this means I get security, as each webserver is running under its own UID.

Rather than using apache + mod_proxy to route incoming requests I wrote a HTTP
reverse-proxy using node:

<http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/node-reverse-proxy/>

Otherwise I wrote a deamon which listens for UDP messages and inserts them
into a redis set. This allows me to send messages like "User logged in", "User
logged out", and display them in real-time for a dashboard. The following
article was written to demonstrate the concept:

[http://www.debian-
administration.org/article/682/Building_a_...](http://www.debian-
administration.org/article/682/Building_a_simple_dashboard_with_redis_and_the_node.js_server).

------
dangrossman
The real-time dashboard for W3Counter runs on node.js [1].

I also put together Bookmarkly [2] when I was learning Backbone.js; the
server-side of it is node.js. The code's on github [3].

1: <http://www.w3counter.com/features/pro>

2: <http://bookmarkly.com>

3: <https://github.com/dangrossman/Bookmarkly>

